# 1-19-03 & 1-20-03 report



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Went down to langliers on Sunday and Monday evenings. On Sunday we were set up by 2:00 and ended up with 8 eyes. Overall it was pretty slow and we did miss a few. Then went down again on Monday and we were fishing by 3:30 and the bite was even slower. It started out with 2 quick fish but then slowed down and we only caught 2 more. We were from 16-18 feet. I think this cold front had something to do with the slower action, but who knows there is always an excuse, right? Good luck


----------

